# X11 problem



## squarepeg (Apr 2, 2006)

I have been trying to install "the gimp" and "openoffice " on my iBook G4 but keep getting error messages to the effect that X11 cannot be found(with gimp) or related messages.( I have tried to attach the error messages but can't seem to get them to work). I have installed X11 from the OSX disc that came with this machine and also downloaded from apple site and it was apparently installed successfully but still neither of these apps will run.
Can anyone help me. I tried the supplier that I bought from but had no better luck.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Apr 2, 2006)

Is the "X11.app" application located in /Applications/Utilities/?


----------



## squarepeg (Apr 2, 2006)

I can't find it there; but I got a message whenI installed X11 that it had been successfully installed


----------



## webexplorer (Apr 2, 2006)

It should be in the Applications folder.

If it is not in the Applications folder, then you should look up to search it by Spotlight (top right corner).  I prefer to use my keyboard manually: command (apple icon) and F.  You will know where to find it easily.

What are these software: gimp and openoffice?  Is the gimp for generic printers?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Apr 2, 2006)

webexplorer said:
			
		

> It should be in the Applications folder.


The default install location for X11.app is /Applications/Utilities/, not /Applications.  The only reason X11.app would be in /Applications is if you manually moved it there, or used a program like Pacifist to extract the X11.app application bundle from the install package and manually put it there.



> What are these software: gimp and openoffice?  Is the gimp for generic printers?


The GIMP is an image editing program (think PhotoShop).  OpenOffice is an office suite (think Microsoft Office).  Both are free under the GPL or GNU license (I can't remember), meaning the application and the source code is free.

The "gimp" you're thinking of was the "gimp-print" drivers, which are unrelated to The GIMP image editing program, and are now known as the "gutenprint" drivers.

The GIMP: http://gimp-app.sourceforge.net/

OpenOffice: http://www.openoffice.org/

Gutenprint: http://sourceforge.net/projects/gutenprint/


----------



## lurk (Apr 2, 2006)

Also make sure that you installed X11 and not the X11sdk which is only the software development kit and not X11 itself.


----------



## webexplorer (Apr 2, 2006)

Oops!  You are right that it is in the Utilities folder.


----------



## skizkit (Apr 16, 2006)

I'm trying to install matlab and when doing so it tells me that x11 was not found.  I've downloaded x11 from apple because I cant find my installation discs and it tells me that it cannot install because newer software is present... the x11.app is not found anywhere on the volume, i tried installing x11 via the installation discs in the past but i still ran into the same problem.  Any help or advice would be great.  Is there anywhere I can download a "newer" version of x11 than the one available at apple?

thanks


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Apr 16, 2006)

The X11 that is downloadable from Apple is for an older flavor of Mac OS X (Jaguar, I think?).  You need your install disks to install the correct version of X11 for your system.  A Mac without the install CDs/DVDs is like a car without a spare tire... you're up a creek without it when you need it!


----------



## skizkit (Apr 16, 2006)

Ok so once I find my cds.. i install x11 (not sdk). From there x11 should be found in the apps/util folder.. and from there matlab should install.  do i need to have x11 running to run matlab?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Apr 16, 2006)

Yep, just install X11 from the CDs/DVDs, install matlab, and then run it -- the manual for matlab should specify how to launch the program, but I'm assuming it's as simple as double-clicking the matlab application -- X11 should launch automatically.


----------



## skizkit (Apr 16, 2006)

ok cool... thanks! I guess when i "installed" x11 previously it was the sdk suite because x11.app wasnt present then either.


----------



## squarepeg (Apr 23, 2006)

skizkit said:
			
		

> I'm trying to install matlab and when doing so it tells me that x11 was not found.  I've downloaded x11 from apple because I cant find my installation discs and it tells me that it cannot install because newer software is present... the x11.app is not found anywhere on the volume, i tried installing x11 via the installation discs in the past but i still ran into the same problem.  Any help or advice would be great.  Is there anywhere I can download a "newer" version of x11 than the one available at apple?
> 
> thanks



This is exactly the problem that i have had trying to get "the Gimp" image editing app. and "Open Office" to run on my machine ( iBook G4 with OSX 10.4.3). I thought I'd installed X11 from my installation disc but no luck, and also tried downloading from Apple when that didn't do the trick. I was informed that it had been successfully installed but still when I tried to run the apps I got the error message that X11 could not be found and indeed I can't find it anywhere.where exactly is X11 to be found on  the install discs, as I can only  find the sdk file.
 I guess that I have given up on these two apps now and bought Photoshop, and found out about a version of Open Office called Neooffice that doesn't need X11, but I would still like to find out why it didn't work in case I want to try something else out.


----------



## bradbaxter (May 19, 2006)

I am in the same boat with squarepeg... I am looking through my Tiger Install Disk for x11.app but can't find it (only the sdk file).

I am trying to run Inkwell and it is asking for x11... says it isn't installed. I installed the sdk file (I thought)... but how do I find and install the app???


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (May 19, 2006)

Run the installer (boot from the CD/DVD), then when you're prompted to install, select "Customize" or "Custom" and deselect everything but "X11."


----------



## bradbaxter (May 19, 2006)

I've already installed EVERYTHING from the dvd install disk (the code tools and web stuff). I was hoping that by installing everything, I'd somehow catch the x11.app along with everything else... but still, I look in applications/utilities and can't find it. I try to run Inkwell again, but nope... it doesn't find it either. What next?


----------



## nixgeek (May 19, 2006)

If you follow what ElDiabloConCaca says, you should be able to install just the X11 package.  This is how I've done it in the past.


----------



## bradbaxter (May 19, 2006)

yeah, but since I've already installed the whole ball of wax... isn't it already installed? (Or SHOULDN'T it already be installed?)


----------



## bradbaxter (May 19, 2006)

Okay, I just went and did as you said. I did a custom install... only installed the checkbox item for x11.

Then, I went into Applications>Utilities. Didn't find it.
Then, started Inkwell program.... again, it couldn't find it either. Next?

Could this have ANYTHING to do with my system being Pentium powered?


----------



## nixgeek (May 19, 2006)

Out of curiosity, what kind of Mac do you have?  I'm asking since you never told any of us your system specs.  Is this even a Mac or are you doing this with one of the OSx86 installs on a regular PC?


----------



## squarepeg (May 20, 2006)

since I started this thread it seems that several other people are having the same troubled as I am getting X11 to work, or rather finding it at all!
As I said earlier, I have given up trying to load "the Gimp" etc. and found other apps that run all by themselves.
But there still seems to be a general problem that it would be useful to resolve.


----------



## nixgeek (May 20, 2006)

Here's the link for Panther users:

http://www.apple.com/support/downloads/x11formacosx.html

According to that page, Tiger users should have it in the install discs.

Bradbaxter, we're still waiting for the specs on your system.  Is this an Intel Mac or a PC hacked to run OSx86?


----------



## zen.state (May 21, 2006)

just put in your osx disk and do a custom install of just x11.  should be fine then.


----------



## nixgeek (May 21, 2006)

zen.state said:
			
		

> just put in your osx disk and do a custom install of just x11.  should be fine then.



This was mentioned before, but apparently those people in the thread having this problem have already done this.  I had even mentioned it as well, but apparently it's not working for them.


----------



## fryke (May 21, 2006)

Mount the OS X installation DVD. Go find the installer MPKG file and look at its contents (contextual menu item "Show Contents"). Somewhere there should be an X11.pkg or something like it. You can simply doubleclick that one and have it installed. If the installer doesn't want to run it this way, copy it to the Finder before double-clicking it. No need to boot from the installation medium AFAIK.


----------



## squarepeg (Jun 4, 2006)

nixgeek said:
			
		

> This was mentioned before, but apparently those people in the thread having this problem have already done this.  I had even mentioned it as well, but apparently it's not working for them.



Exactly! It just doesn't hapen. I've opened the "box" of stuff on the install disc and tried to install any thing that seemed X11 related only to be informed that there was an error (no details) and the install could not be done, or else that the "install was successful" but then never being able to find it or get it to work.
It's no good keeping on telling us to just look on the disc - we've done all that already; that's why we are here looking for something more usefull.


----------



## webexplorer (Jun 4, 2006)

I recommend you to reinstall your fresh OS X without format, and then install your X11.  Before you do that, save your personal documents and files on a CD/DVD - just in case...

After that, you will not have any problem from now on.  That would make you really feel better.


P.S.  If you want to format your hard disk, this is your last resort if not successful after installing the OS X and X11.


----------



## g/re/p (Jun 2, 2008)

A complete re-install would be kind of drastic, and probably
not necessary - but an archive and install would be a much 
better choice if you did decide to do a re-install.

If you do not have all of your irreplaceable data backed up externally, 
this may also be a good time to invest in an external drive for 
backup purposes as well.


----------

